
How Instagram Became #1 on the App Store - craze3
http://pitchenvy.com/business/how-instagram-became-1-on-the-app-store
======
Chefkoochooloo
I am glad that Instagram is successful. This app helps people market their
business and connect with others. This story is an eye opener because we
learned the importance of risk taking.

